# "Compact Superconducting PowerSystems for Airborne Applications "



## aeroscott (Jan 5, 2008)

and I want one with batteries included. LOL ,as a motor or 4 motors. That's 5.2 megs at the same weight (power train)as the most advanced super car (Bugatti) with 6.970 times the hp.(batteries not included)


----------



## DawidvC (Feb 14, 2010)

I think Crodriver might be able to use it for a small project - eg. range extender for his bm. Or we turn it over to Todd to see what he can come up with - batteries included 

Dawid


----------



## aeroscott (Jan 5, 2008)

I am very excited by this , not so much as a generator but as a motor . As stated many times higher power ratios can be achieved . I looked into this idea in the 1980's , that is cooling a motor ( aero starter/generator )at that time to modest cryo temps for very high output motor . As I remember a 10 x reduction in resistance .I can't remember the temp I found that 10 x . A interesting experiment would be to put a CO2 bottle on a EV drag racer and feed it into the cooling air . CO2 may be too conductive so nitrogen ( liquid) being -300 f. would better then -40 of CO2 . I would expect more power to the wheels from a given battery pack . added ;10x is way more then I though more like 4x at -300 f. , but the heat being removed at such a high rate could end up at 10x more amps


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

the only problems that I see is that most metals become extremely brittle at -300, and getting enough compressed gas to run for any distance cheaply. LN2 is rather pricey.


----------



## aeroscott (Jan 5, 2008)

piotrsko said:


> the only problems that I see is that most metals become extremely brittle at -300, and getting enough compressed gas to run for any distance cheaply. LN2 is rather pricey.


 I was thinking for test only . stanless is good at cryo temps like 304 . the motor shaft could be a problem and be replaced with stanless .


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

This thread has a similar sound to threads by computer overclockers.

Make sure you do any flying with this setup daytime / VFR, ok? And, make sure you have enough space to get back to land if you let the smoke out...


----------



## aeroscott (Jan 5, 2008)

The heading was just the title in the nasa tech brief . It confirmed that with the new higher temp superconductors and advances made in coolers that 97% eff.is possible in motors or generators/with coolers factored . drag racing seams like it would be a great niche for developing this . night flying needs 2 things , a FLUR camera and lots of watts with big lights so I can see where I'm putting down , 2 independent systems and 3 independent power systems for them . A ev airplane with split battery works for me . ps if flying at night or day over forests or mountains a ballistic parachute .


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

based on experiences, 304 gets brittle too ( at least on the thruster test stand running Ln2 and hydrazine). Perhaps 17-7 ph or a 316 series ss?? what about the windings and the stator materials?

'chutes and engines are for sissies.


----------



## aeroscott (Jan 5, 2008)

no old and bold pilots except Bob Hoover . don't know about what shock loads these motors can take or they experence .


----------



## idarusskie (Feb 17, 2011)

I would think you might have problems with condensation. take and dump a co2fire extinguisher and watch the water form on the outside of the horn.

try packing the motor in dry ice.


----------



## aeroscott (Jan 5, 2008)

If just blowing gas threw the motor water could condence on the outside of the motor not inside . ps : bush motors are brush limited so cooling may not do much .


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

but that would be the whole point of super cooling: stuff isn't supposed to be limited any longer by heat dissipation.


----------



## aeroscott (Jan 5, 2008)

I was tinking about arcing being the limiting factor ?


----------

